# Willing to Help Developers



## nexuslite (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi, I have several samsung Stratospheres. I am willing to help developers by doing flash tests. Willing to do some pretty bad stuff to the phones to help out.

My end goal is to see if I can turn them into a Beowulf compile cluster. Mostly just to see if I can.

Current Devices:

2.3.5 EI2 Stock

2.3.5 EI2 Root

2.3.6 FF1 Stock

2.3.6 GC1 Stock

2.3.6 GC1 Root

2.3.6 GC1 (Bootloop issue, can't get into download mode)


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry for the late response, I am working on an update for the rom with help from Dwitherell (more to come on this later) and will need some people to test and give feedback and so.


----------



## nexuslite (Sep 2, 2013)

Let me know, I will see what I can do for you.


----------

